# Floating wooden floor



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to do a concrete suspended floor in the HT (and build the rest on top as a box in box) for the best possible sound damping. But I have been reading posts here and there with mentioning of a floating wooden floor, to enhance tactil sub bass feeling... 

How do I do this? Is it simply a matter of putting a 3 mm foam on the concrete floor and put a wooden underfloor plus hard wood floor on top? Then this will resonate in sympathy with those deep bass tones (13 Hz) the two LLT are producing?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you do the foam directly then go on top of it, eventually it will compress. The best way is to just build a 2x2 floor system, insulate that small cavity, then do your floor on top. That will keep the feel basically forever.

Bryan


----------

